# Problemas con el sintonizador varicap



## chrisbuster (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola a todos necesito una ayuda con un sintonizador varicap de una tv samsumg, lo que pasa es que no sintoniza los canales correctamente, en algunos casos nada (solo como lluvia), pero cuando destapo el sintonizador solo sintoniza un canal ( 9 ) , me dicen que solo se malogro al jalar el cordon del tv por cable (antena) alguien podría decirme cual seria el problema y la solución, gracias

pdt: no se si alguien me manda un grafico como debe estar conectada la antena a este.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 12, 2006)

pueden ser tres cosas,
1.- El conector ya sea de la antena o del sintonizador se a roto o sea desoldado. Grietas y pistas rotas en la zona del sintonizador

2.-Falte la tension de sintonia

3.- El sintonizador se ha estropeado.

en el primer caso una inspeccion visual  comprobando los conectores tanto de la antena como del sintonizador que esten bien sujetos/soldados bastara, vigila que a veces el cable que une la tele con la toma de antena se parte, tambien he encontrado casos que han roto el terminal central del sintonizado.

2.- En el segundo caso el sintonizador utiliza una tension de 33V para polarizar el diodo varicap (diodo_varicap=condensador variable) segun el modelo de TV esta tension estara permanentemente (sintonizacion dentro del sintonizador) o exteriormente cuando sintonice.
Si es exterior con un tester buscas un pin del sintonizador que varie la tension cuando cambias de canal, una vez encontrado, sueldas un cablecillo y atas el tester (comodidad)
Poner la tele a buscar emisores y veras como va aumentando la tension hasta los famosos 33V, si no es asi ya saver a buscar el zener que le da esos 33V suele estar cerca del sintonizador.

3.-El sintonizador roto, la cosa es difícil mejor cambiarlo, es delicado y fácilmente se puede desajustar.


En mi opinión suelen ser casos de manipulación indebida de cables, tirones y demás, siéntate y mira cables, conectores y el circuito impreso que no tenga grietas


----------



## chrisbuster (Ago 18, 2006)

Gracias, intentare observar con paciencia, ya que solo le di una vista rapida. luego digo los resultados.


----------

